# Police Mountain Bike Classes



## sibsjr (Nov 20, 2003)

Police Mountain Bike Classes to be held in Framingham

Classes are taught by IPMBA Instructors.

Course is 40 hours and costs $250.

Class dates:

April 30- May 4, 2007
June 11-June 15, 2007
July 23- July 27, 2007

For more information go to ipmba.org and go to training page.


----------

